# I wonder why Iran feels threatened



## blu (Dec 11, 2011)

Every star on this map is US military base:


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Dec 11, 2011)

Um NO BLU, Iran does not feel threatened because it is totally surrounded by American military bases! Iran does not feel threatened because Israel's nuclear arsenal is pointed at every major city in the country! Iran certainly does not feel threatened because of a history of imperial meddling (in the form of coup d'etats) by Western powers! Any of these reasons would be _rational_, and every body knows that Iran simply cannot be rational. Iran feels threatened because IT HATES OUR FREEDOMS! 

<_>


----------



## jillian (Dec 11, 2011)

that's the stupidest thing i've ever heard.

iran doesn't feel threatened. iran IS threatening.

and if they're concerned about israel defending itself from iran, then maybe they shouldn't threaten israel with obliteration and fund terrorists.

amazing how that works, eh?


----------



## Toro (Dec 11, 2011)

The US has bases in 142 countries.  You could take any map of a country which doesn't have a US base and say "This is why they feel threatened" because the country most likely is surrounded by countries with US bases.

But as to whether Iran feels threatened?  I sure hope so!


----------



## percysunshine (Dec 11, 2011)

Pakistan is a Red state and Iran is a Blue state?

Interesting.


----------



## arash010 (Dec 12, 2011)

this sounds so stupid


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 12, 2011)

blu said:


> Every star on this map is US military base:



Do you support Obama? You are aware that the ONLY way we go to war with Iran is if they attack us or OBAMA orders it? Right? You do realize that, right?


----------



## JStone (Dec 12, 2011)

Iran is a shithole.  Bomb it into the Stone Age.

*Arab American Institute: Survey, Most Arabs Say Iran Playing Negative Role In Iraq and in the Region*
Arab Attitudes Toward Iran: 2011 | The Arab American Institute

*US: Iran Supporting al Qaeda*
Treasury Targets Key Al-Qa


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 12, 2011)

blu said:


> Every star on this map is US military base:



So?


----------



## California Girl (Dec 12, 2011)

Now take a look at a map of the ME without the stars... and you can kind of work out why Israel feels likewise.


----------



## Ropey (Dec 12, 2011)

Toro said:


> The US has bases in 142 countries.  You could take any map of a country which doesn't have a US base and say "This is why they feel threatened" because the country most likely is surrounded by countries with US bases.
> 
> But as to whether Iran feels threatened?  I sure hope so!


----------



## ekrem (Dec 12, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Do you support Obama? You are aware that the ONLY way we go to war with Iran is if they attack us or OBAMA orders it? Right? You do realize that, right?



Hostile Iran-US relations exist for decades. It never went as far as open warfare and it won't so in the future. It's too late for war.


----------



## Liability (Dec 12, 2011)

blu said:


> Every star on this map is US military base:



Yes yes. The world would be so much more secure *if only* the U.S. had no military bases in any other land.

Impeccable thinking there bloop.


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 12, 2011)

Toro said:


> The US has bases in 142 countries.  You could take any map of a country which doesn't have a US base and say "This is why they feel threatened" because the country most likely is surrounded by countries with US bases.
> 
> But as to whether Iran feels threatened?  I sure hope so!


You're right. They seem to do little else but support terrorists.


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 12, 2011)

arash010 said:


> this sounds so stupid


Why?


----------

